# nzbget with pf enabled gives: ErrNo 35, Resource temporarily unavailable



## phalo (Mar 1, 2013)

I am using nzbget 9.1 on FreeBSD 9.1 (amd64) and I'm running into a strange problem. What I see is if I queue an nzb, it ramps up quickly to my subscribed rates and stays there for the vast majority of the download, but shows errors (below), sometimes many in a row especially with SSL enabled. Towards the end I see it slow down and the avg speed drop over time while there's maybe 1MB or perhaps a few hundred KB left. It sits in this state for a while but eventually finishes. I'm guessing the connections finally timeout and it's able to grab the last of the data.

The interesting thing is if I have SSL disabled and use port 119 I see this error:


```
ERROR Thu Feb 28 09:20:42 2013 - Could not receive data on socket: ErrNo 35, Resource temporarily unavailable
```

On the other hand if I enable SSL (doesn't matter if I use port 443 or 563), I get a slightly different error (note: I've tried using openssl and gnutls, both do the same):


```
ERROR Thu Feb 28 09:30:20 2013 - Could not read from TLS-socket: cannot read from TLS connection: the operation timed out
```

One difference when SSL is enabled is along with the TLS-socket error, I see lots of these:


```
WARNING Thu Feb 28 09:32:38 2013 - Article xxxxxxxx [50/66] @ news.newshosting.com failed: Unexpected end of article
```

Things usually work fine and unless there are missing articles it works because it seems to retry the downloads.

However, it slows things down quite a bit at the end of each download as it usually takes some time to timeout and retry.

The problem goes away when I DISABLE pf. Even if I create an empty file pf.conf.empty and:

`# pfctl -ef pf.conf.empty`

It still has this problem. So it's not a pf rule but pf itself that nzbget doesn't seem to like.


----------



## phalo (Mar 2, 2013)

Actually, I was able to reproduce this with pf disabled. So it isn't pf related at all.


----------

